# Are children with Medical Card not covered for dental visits?



## galway girl (20 Oct 2009)

My dentist did not accept the Medical Card for my son (14 yrs) who was is severe pain today. He asked me to pay him in cash. Is this right?

Many thanks for any advise.


----------



## woodbine (20 Oct 2009)

according to this, he should have been covered.

[broken link removed]
*Emergency dental treatment for the relief of pain*

_Emergency dental treatment (for the relief of pain) is generally available to anyone covered by a medical card. The service is provided by private dentists and you may choose a dentist from the panel of those who have agreed to provide services._


----------



## Darthvadar (20 Oct 2009)

Some dentists take part in the Medical Card Scheme, some don't... 

Contact the HSE's information line 1800 520520... It would be wise to get your son registered with a dentist just in case he has other problems... 

Also, as he's under 16, he should be able to recieve care at the local HSE Health Centre...

Good luck...

Darth...


----------



## User16 (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: Dunno- Got conflicting answers myself recently...*

My 8 year old took a tooth ache the other week. Rang dentist and they only made an appointment. no emergency?!? Explained i'm a medical card holder as was my son.
Took him in and had to get a tooth extracted or get him root canal procedure. Opted for extraction. After, i was asked for €80. I explained i had a medical card. But she told me he was not covered. I should have gone to the HSE up the road. Go and see if i can get reimbursed. 

I went up and was told that due to cut backs they dont treat primary school children in 2nd, 3rd and 6th class now- just 6th class. My son's in 3rd. 

Was told to write to the principle dentist and appeal it. 

Went back to dentist, who said i was filled with BS and that they DO  treat his age. In the meantime i have this bill, along with the fact he needs two more fillings.

For Gods sake!....

Good Luck


----------



## noel_k (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: Dunno- Got conflicting answers myself recently...*

What did she say over the 'phone the first time when explained you had medical card and therefore, why did you need to explain it a second time? Or, did you you just mention your GMS card post-treatment in the expectation that you would receive the services of the professional for free?

Try the freephone number 1800 520520 and they can probably advise what you can get for free.


----------

